# صورة من تصميمى بمناسبة قدوم العام الجديد .. يارب تنول اعجابكم



## bahaa_06 (13 ديسمبر 2009)

*سيدى الغالى *
*مع بدء قدوم هذا العام الجديد *
*احنى رأسى امامك معلنا شوقى الجارف اليك*
*معلنا شوق قلبى سيدى لأن تمتلكه انت وحدك*
*انى ارفعه بيدان ضارعتان معلنا قبولى وخضوعى لتشكيل يديك الحانية اياه*
*اه يا الهى ارجوك تحنن واستلم هذا القلب فى هذا العام *
*اجعل منه قلبا خادما مطيعا لك*
*اجعل منه قلبا مسبحا لك*
*اجعل منه قلبا محبا قلبا امينا *
*آمين *
*+++*
*حبيب المسيح يامن رأيت هذه الصورة ان كانت كلماتها لمست قلبك فلتكتب لنا مدى اشتياقك لله فلتصلى معى لنجعل من هذا الموضوع بداية نهضه لنا بداية علاقة مع الله .. اشكر تجاوبك مع المسيح *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 ديسمبر 2009)

_*تسلم ايد يا بهاء 
الصوره جامده جدا 
وخصوصا الكتابه 
واضح انك تعبت فيها 
مديها استايل وكمان فلتر
ربنا يباك تعب محبتك 
اجمل تقيم يا معلم​*_


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (13 ديسمبر 2009)

تسلم ايدك يا بهاء
فعلا جميلة خالص وكلامها حلو اوى 
ميرسى ليك كتير
كل سنة وانت طيب 
​


----------



## salib 2010 (13 ديسمبر 2009)

اخى الحبيب صورة رائعة وكلمات جميلة الرب يباركك تقبل تحياتى


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 ديسمبر 2009)

*ذوقك فوق الرائع وكلماتك تمس القلب
ربنا يباركك يا بهاء   
 ليك منى اجمد تقييم *


----------



## ارووجة (13 ديسمبر 2009)

تصميم جميل
ربنا يباركك


----------



## totty (14 ديسمبر 2009)

*



			معلنا شوق قلبى سيدى لأن تمتلكه انت وحدك
انى ارفعه بيدان ضارعتان معلنا قبولى وخضوعى لتشكيل يديك الحانية اياه
اه يا الهى ارجوك تحنن واستلم هذا القلب فى هذا العام
اجعل منه قلبا خادما مطيعا لك
اجعل منه قلبا مسبحا لك
اجعل منه قلبا محبا قلبا امينا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*​

*أمـــــــــــــين
ها هو قلبى بين يديك يا الله لتعيد تشكيله من جديد
لتلبسنى حله نقيه فى بدايه هذا العام
من فضلك يارب ازرع فيا صفاتك الحلوه من جديد لنصير شبهك
شبهك فى محبتك فى خدمتك فى طاعتك لنصير احياء معك
لك كل المجد
أمــــــــــــــــــــين

أحييك اخى على كلماتك الرائعه
ربنا يسمع مننا جميعا​*


----------



## marcelino (14 ديسمبر 2009)

*صوره جميله جدا جدا*

*تسلم ايدك*
​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (14 ديسمبر 2009)

*صورة رائعة وكلمات اروع 
خارجة من قلب مسبح ومرنم للرب 

نعم يا الهي استلم قلوبنا وحياتنا بسنة جديدة لنكون فيها بحسب قلبك و

موضوع رائع 

الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (14 ديسمبر 2009)

*صوره جميله جداا

شكرا ليك بهاء

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (14 ديسمبر 2009)

تصميم في غايه الروعه يا بهاء
دايما مبدع في كل اعمالك
اللي دايما بتمجد اسم رب القوات
من خلالها
يسوع يبارك خدمتك
لمجد اسمه القدوس الي الابد
يسوع يرعاك​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (14 ديسمبر 2009)

حلووووة جدااا
والكلام راائع
تسلم ايديك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## marmora jesus (14 ديسمبر 2009)

ميرسي لحضرتك كتير يا بهاء
فعلا صورة جميلة وكلام اجمل بكتير
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## وليم تل (16 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا بهاء
على الصورة الرائعة
والتأمل الرائع
ودمت بود
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 ديسمبر 2009)

*وااااااااااااااااااو *
*صورة اكتر من رااااااائعة بجد*
*تسلم ايديك اخي العزيز*
*للاسف كان نفسي اديك تقييم بس مش راضي*
*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*​


----------



## vetaa (20 ديسمبر 2009)

*بجد الكلام يعجز عن وضف جمالها*
*وعنين ربنا فيها حنينه قوى وحزينه شوية بس فيها امل*
*حقيقى روعه والكلمات جميله قوى*

*امييين يا الهنا*
*يبقى عام مبارك وكله حب وفرح لينا كلنا*
*وكل ابن ضال عنك يا الهى رجعه لحضنك*

*الله ينور عليك*
*وياريت تانى من التصاميم الجامده دى*


----------



## الروح النارى (20 ديسمبر 2009)

bahaa_06 قال:


> *حبيب المسيح يامن رأيت هذه الصورة ان كانت كلماتها لمست قلبك فلتكتب لنا مدى اشتياقك لله فلتصلى معى لنجعل من هذا الموضوع بداية نهضه لنا بداية علاقة مع الله .. اشكر تجاوبك مع المسيح *​


 

*شــــ لــــــيك ـكــراااً يــ بهـااااء ــا*

*:36_13_3: فنان وشاعر :36_13_3:*

*تشتاق نفسى إليك يا الله كما تشتاق الآيائل إلى جداول المياة*
*فأنت هو نبع المياه الحقيقى ... نبع مياه الحياة من يشرب منك لا يعطش آبداً*

*الرب يبارك حياتك*

:20:​


----------



## bahaa_06 (29 يناير 2010)

*اشكر شكر خاص *
*من اعماق قلبى *
*كل** من قام بالرد *
*وكل من منح تقييم *
*وكل من عبر على هذا الموضوع*
*+++*
*كان ينبغى ان اشكر كل واحد وواحدة على حدة لكن سامحونى ضيق وقتى ومشغوليتى يمنعانى*
*الله يديم محبتكم ويزيد فرحتكم *
*بهاء*​


----------



## besm alslib (29 يناير 2010)

*فعلا صورة كتيررر حلوة *

*والتصميم مميز جداااا*

*تسلم ايدك*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (29 يناير 2010)

*الصورة حلوة جدا 
ثانكس بهاااااااء​*


----------



## tasoni queena (1 أبريل 2010)

صورة جميلة جدااااااااااااا

وكلام اجمل واجمل

شكراااااااااااااا بها

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------

